# New PT and Titebond III



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm building a compost bin with 1 x 6 PT. For my door slats, using a dado blade I cut a one inch wide slot. I then cut one inch wide pieces from scrap PT to fit tight in the slot. 

I was all set to glue then in place but since the PT still seems damp, thought I need to wait until they are dry.

The piece being glued will have very very little stress.

So, question is, should I wait and how long.

BTW, after glueing I'll shoot a brad or two for additional support.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

You might as well glue them and brad them into place and let them dry like that. If you let them dry without doing that they may warp on you and if you didn't leave any room for error, i.e. but them to size already, there's no jointing the pieces straight b/c it'll take them to the wrong size. That being said, smaller pieces like that won't move too much on you if you glue and nail them.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, very good and thank you. I never thought about shrinkage.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

wsommariva said:


> Ok, very good and thank you. I never thought about shrinkage.


Shrinkage in PT is 6% on average.
That's a lot.

Applying glue to wet wood is kind of a toe jam. The water in thewood will prevent the glue from setting up correctly BUT will allow it to contaminate the joint so that later applications of glue won't take. 

But this is a compost bin? 
It'll always have a high moisture content, so forget the glue. Don't bother, just use nails brads and screws.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Cliff sound correct. This might be a good place for pocket screws if they tolerate the chemicals n PT wood.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why bother with glue at all in your situation. I just screw the slats on my compost bin.

George


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> Why bother with glue at all in your situation. I just screw the slats on my compost bin.
> 
> George


same here, Screw it!


----------



## ShaneLyall (Jan 12, 2010)

You might try the foaming glue from Gorilla. Sorry don't remember the name off hand but it needs moisture to cure properly and is water proof when dry. I've used it a few times with good results. Be prepared for sticker shock as it isn't cheap.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ShaneLyall said:


> You might try the foaming glue from Gorilla. Sorry don't remember the name off hand but it needs moisture to cure properly and is water proof when dry. I've used it a few times with good results. Be prepared for sticker shock as it isn't cheap.


Lol. You said what it is......yes gorilla glue 
Not gorilla wood glue. There is a difference.


----------

